# Is this a true femcel?



## Lynne (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## androidcel (Dec 13, 2018)

Still can get betabuxx to pay her surgeries.


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 13, 2018)

Still SMV mogs every sub6 male tbh. 

Just have a hole theory is legit.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2018)

Lynne said:


> View attachment 8054
> 
> View attachment 8055
> 
> View attachment 8056


if she followed my female looksmaxing guide, she would fuck a lot of guys. she just needs a better hairstyle, some makeup and more feminine clothes.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 13, 2018)

Butterface


----------



## badromance (Dec 13, 2018)

Would smash her extra hard tbh


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 13, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Still SMV mogs every sub6 male tbh.
> 
> Just have a hole theory is legit.



You have to be fucking retarded you delusional ass nigga ??

She has a higher SMV than a Sub 3 male MAXIMUM.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You have to be fucking retarded you delusional ass nigga ??
> 
> She has a higher SMV than a Sub 3 male MAXIMUM.


Lol

B b b bbbut muh badoo experiments on lookism using a deformed chick


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 13, 2018)

it would feel like fucking a transexual


----------



## Spite (Dec 13, 2018)

That's a fucking dude


----------



## badromance (Dec 13, 2018)

Spite said:


> That's a fucking dude


nah guys can't be that thin


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You have to be fucking retarded you delusional ass nigga ??
> 
> She has a higher SMV than a Sub 3 male MAXIMUM.


Cope. Even downie foids SMV mog us all.
https://incels.is/threads/foids-with-down-syndrome-can-become-models.92791/


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 13, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Cope. Even downie foids SMV mog us all.
> https://incels.is/threads/foids-with-down-syndrome-can-become-models.92791/



*wants to prove something about the female species*

*Inserts a cherry picked example from Incel.is of all sites*


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> *wants to prove something about the female species*
> 
> *Inserts a cherry picked example from Incel.is of all sites*


Nice ad-hominem ngl.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 13, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Cope. Even downie foids SMV mog us all.
> https://incels.is/threads/foids-with-down-syndrome-can-become-models.92791/



If that girl is a model its purely for attention, controversy or like "everyone is beautiful" or some bs like that. She is clearly not a model for her looks.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 13, 2018)

badromance said:


> nah guys can't be that thin


She frame mogs Zyros


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 13, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> if she followed my female looksmaxing guide, she would fuck a lot of guys. she just needs a better hairstyle, some makeup and more feminine clothes.


Just get a haircut sis.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 13, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Nice ad-hominem ngl.


 
this is why ur weird ??‍♂️


----------



## Final82 (Dec 13, 2018)

Lynne said:


> View attachment 8054
> 
> View attachment 8055
> 
> View attachment 8056


She is identifying as femcel simply cause she can’t get chads chadltiers or even Normies. But she should have no problem in getting below average men (4-5/10) on tinder / bumble . Even a handicapped fat ugly girl with kids can get a decent dick on tinder .

Yes her SMV is more than 50 percent of men . Though she is probably 1/10 .


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Dec 13, 2018)

that female doesn't even know english, let alone post on imageboards or dating websites. she also has a picture with her boyfriend floating around the internet.


----------



## Kitara (Dec 13, 2018)

No.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

No. Seriously my roommate is trying to get with a chick with a recessed ass jaw and average body. It literally does not matter as a foid


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 13, 2018)

I bet she could date a downie if she wanted, but chad is definitely staying the fuck away from her


----------



## JimJones (Dec 13, 2018)

knajjd said:


> that female doesn't even know english, let alone post on imageboards or dating websites. she also has a picture with her boyfriend floating around the internet.


What's belt pulling?


----------



## Lynne (Dec 13, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> if she followed my female looksmaxing guide, she would fuck a lot of guys. she just needs a better hairstyle, some makeup and more feminine clothes.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 13, 2018)

I wouldn't date her or fuck her.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I bet she could date a downie if she wanted, but chad is definitely staying the fuck away from her


Can confirm


----------



## Mainländer (Dec 13, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I bet she could date a downie if she wanted, but chad is definitely staying the fuck away from her


Applying the same principles people who defend AoC laws do, fucking a downie should be illegal if you're not retarded or a child yourself.


----------



## shimada (Dec 13, 2018)

hunter eyes


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

Mainländer said:


> fucking a downie should be illegal if you're not retarded or a child yourself.


Can retards have kids? I imagine meiotically that (3rd) 21st chromosome might cause problems in gamete production. @DrTony thoughts?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 14, 2018)

her male looksmatch was mistaken for the placenta at birth and thrown away


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Dec 14, 2018)

JimJones said:


> What's belt pulling?


you latch onto a belt with your teeth and use the belt to pull your face up and out. bone smashing is bludgeoning your head against a wall.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 14, 2018)

last comment was so evil lmao


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 14, 2018)

Imagine what her sons would look like.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 14, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> Imagine what her sons would look like.


Ogres. Legit ogres


knajjd said:


> that female doesn't even know english, let alone post on imageboards or dating websites. she also has a picture with her boyfriend floating around the internet.


Yep it is over lololol


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Ogres. Legit ogres


She jawmogs 90% of this forum, lmao. She could easily pass as a guy.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 14, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> She jawmogs 90% of this forum, lmao. She could easily pass as a guy.


Tbh. Big ass head too. That's the most off-putting


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Tbh. Big ass head too. That's the most off-putting


I know, she probably mogs me in head size too. It's no contest.

If she had sons, it could turn out two ways. They would either be giga-chads or giga-ogres.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 14, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> I know, she probably mogs me in head size too. It's no contest.
> 
> If she had sons, it could turn out two ways. They would either be giga-chads or giga-ogres.


True. Robust moms can make absolutely ogre subhumans or robust chads


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 14, 2018)

badromance said:


> Would smash her extra hard tbh



Really? I don't think I could even get hard.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 14, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Really? I don't think I could even get hard.


He's Slavic man this is what their average women look like


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 14, 2018)

Femcels don't exist

You underestimate how low horny men are willing to stoop. I've seen average looking guys holding hands with girls at her looks level.


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 15, 2018)

I would fuck her


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 17, 2018)

Something that doesn’t exist


----------

